# If you live from NY down to mid-North Carolina..something to watch



## greybeard (Jun 3, 2017)

http://www.newsobserver.com...rticle154222454.html
Assuming the launch goes as scheduled...


> Residents from New York to North Carolina may see a rare light show high in Earth’s atmosphere early Sunday morning.
> 
> Blue-green and red artificial clouds created by a NASA sounding rocket will appear in the dawn sky as a as part of an experiment to study the ionosphere and aurora, a NASA release said.
> 
> ...



Viewing area includes area from NY to N. Carolina.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 4, 2017)

oh man we are too far west in NC!


----------



## Sourland (Jun 4, 2017)

Wallops Island is located just inland from Chincoteague/Assateague.  We'll be going there in July for a few days.  It will be my birthday, and Assateague is one of my favorite places - even in tourist season.


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 4, 2017)

Aw man, I was waaay asleep when that happened


----------



## greybeard (Jun 4, 2017)

No problem.
They scrubbed the launch anyway.
Next attempt will be June 11 at the earliest.
_"UPDATE: NASA has postponed until at least June 11 the launch of a rocket that was expected to bring a multi-colored light show visible to people along the East Coast.

The launch of a Terrier-Improved Malemute sounding rocket was delayed because of clouds, NASA said. It was set to launch from Wallops Flight Facility on the eastern shore of Virginia.
"_


----------



## Bruce (Jun 8, 2017)

Plenty of time for @Southern by choice to get herself and her family to the coast!


----------

